

US wants portable, rugged atomic clocks - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/65816

======
Poiesis
History repeats itself:

<http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longitude_Act>

------
zokier
I thought GPS already provided precise clock?

~~~
celoyd
I think the assumption these days is that in any battle between states
(somewhere like Kashmir, Korea, the South China Sea – not guerrilla wars) both
sides will be able to do a fairly good job of jamming the other’s navigational
satellite system. This is probably partly about resisting that.

